
Humanized  Weblog: No More More Pages? - nirmal
http://humanized.com/weblog/2006/04/25/no_more_more_pages/
======
mechanical_fish
This blog entry, by the way, is _very_ annoying. It outlines the problem and
then stops dead. "We'll debut the answer this week!". But no description of
the answer.

The irony of a page that complains about "More..." links but _leaves you
wanting more_ was not lost on me.

So I clicked on the link marked "the answer" and I got... a page that neither
discussed the problem nor demonstrated the answer.

I came _this_ close to just clicking away forever, in complete annoyance...
but I finally decided to click the link to Humanized, where I found the
feature in question. I agree that it's kind of disorienting, but I might get
used to it. It's an interesting idea that's worth trying out.

------
aasarava
Very, very interesting. Though it does have the drawback of not allowing any
bottom-of-page content (Ads / About / ToS / Contact links, etc.) It also
brings up the question of how much data you can fit into one browser window.
(Anyone know?)

Still, slick idea. And definitely nice to see someone taking a different
approach -- those Google page numbers really are pointless.

------
gojomo
Maybe I'll get used to it, but so far I find apps that change the scale/range
of the vertical-scrollbar while I'm scrolling (like this Humanized Reader and
Google Reader) annoying and a little disorienting.

~~~
omouse
What if there were no vertical bar? What if there were an up and down arrow
that would appear only if there was more to see in that direction?

I agree though, it is disorienting.

~~~
gojomo
Just arrows is often seen in custom Flash scrolling UIs. I find it even more
annoying. Some you have to click repeatedly, others you hold down (and the
rate-of-scroll is always too slow or too fast), they vary in positioning and
appearance. Standard, predictable scrollbars are _good_.

